# ISO: Real Soft Pretzel



## Russell (Apr 24, 2005)

I have made countless soft pretzel recipes where they are soft for like an hour, and then turn rock hard...So, I would really like a recipe where the pretzels *stay* soft.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's a good one, Russ. If you keep them wrapped well and stored in an air-tight container, they'll stay fresh for a couple of days. (Since our recipes don't have preservatives in them, they're not going to stay soft and moist for too long.)

*Soft Oaty Pretzels*

3—3 ½ c AP flour
1 ¼ c oats (quick or old fashioned, uncooked)
2 Tbsp sugar
1 (1/4 oz package or about 2 ¼ tsp) quick rising yeast
1 ½ tsp salt
¾ c milk
¾ c water
2 Tbsp margarine or butter, softened
1 egg, slightly beaten
¼ c oats (quick or old fashioned, uncooked)

In a large bowl, combine 2 cups flour, oats, sugar, yeast and salt. Mix well. Heat milk and water until very warm (120-130F), and add margarine. Mix in flour mixture. Blend at low speed until moistened; beat 3 minutes at medium speed. By hand, gradually stir in enough remaining flour to make a soft dough that pulls away from the sides of the bowl. Knead on lightly floured surface until smooth and elastic, about 5 minutes, adding additional flour if dough is sticky. Cover loosely with plastic wrap. Let dough rest on floured surface, 10 minutes.

Preheat oven to 350F. Grease 2 large baking sheets and set aside. Divide dough into 24 equal pieces. Roll each piece into a 12” long rope. Form into a pretzel, letter, number or shape. Place pretzels on prepared baking sheet. Cover loosely with plastic wrap; let rest 10 minutes, or until slightly risen. Brush tops of pretzels with beaten egg; sprinkle with oats, pressing lightly.

Bake 15-18 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from baking sheets and cool on a wire rack. Store tightly covered at room temperature. Best if eaten within a couple days of making.


----------



## Russell (Apr 25, 2005)

That sounds good...I will try it this friday when I have more time..


----------



## jkath (Apr 25, 2005)

thanks so much for posting, PA!
the recipe was immediately copied/pasted/emailed to my sis, the soft pretzel fiend!


----------



## Sara (Apr 26, 2005)

Recipe looks good! I will try these too.

Sara


----------

